# Remarried and Happy



## MovingForward

Hi everyone, I have not updated anything in sometime, I believe my last update was announcing my engagement. 

We had a small ceremony in a nice little chapel with only 8 guests, My son was the Best Man/Father of the bride(he walked her down the Aisle)and Ring Bearer and my Daughter was the only Brides Maid/Flower Girl. We went out for a nice meal afterwards, had the children dropped off with the XW(her weekend) and enjoyed a staycation at a local resort. Felt right and was a nice low cost and stress free experience.

For all the people who are currently going through or approaching a separation, recently divorced or stuck in a miserable relationship there is Life afterwards and quite possibly a DAM GOOD ONE. I can still remember my fears in the period prior, feeling hopeless, alone and broken. I was 34 and had been married for 12 years with 2 children when the bomb was dropped and I felt like my life was over, I had never felt so alone and was terrified of the unknown.

In 2016 I discovered this Forum and 2017 signed up as a member trying to save my marriage, after lots of reassurance/advise and plenty of tough love(very needed for me) I managed to keep myself sane and get to ground Zero ready to start over again with some optimism and lots of doubts still on how life would look, never truly believing things would be 'as good as they were before'.

To cut a long story short once I took my X of a peddle stool and removed my rose colored goggles things changed!!! I could see clearer that my marriage sucked, we were not compatible, she made me miserable and I made her miserable. I had wasted a lot of time in an unhappy marriage trying to hold onto something that was not worth it to any of us and not a good environment for our children. 

I can honestly say I have never been happier as I am today, I have achieved more in the last 4 years than I did in the prior 10, the difference in mindset is huge. No longer do I feel weighed down mentally or like I have to walk on egg shells, this is a huge relief. Financially I am better off(X was a spender) my relationship with the children is great and I parent on my terms. My new wife is fun, Loving, sexy as hell, Smart, great career and she does nothing but support me which is something I never had before. We have same goals and ideas long term, she saves, likes to travel and is always up for trying a new experience.

Just putting this out there to give some hope or something to look forward to for some people, I know the Divorce process is a terrible life changing experience and the world feels like it is ending but for me personally once the dust settled it was one of the best things ever to happen to me, improved every aspect of my life and made me a better stronger person and I am grateful for that daily.

Take care all and good luck with everything.


----------



## Rob_1

Congratulation!!! Enjoy the rest of your life in happiness & harmony.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Great story brother. I am happy for you. I hope to be divorced soon, but being away I already see how life is better. I’m looking forward to being in your spot one day soon, with the exception of being remarried


----------



## Affaircare

So great to hear from you @MovingForward. Your story is so encouraging!


----------



## MovingForward

RebuildingMe said:


> Great story brother. I am happy for you. I hope to be divorced soon, but being away I already see how life is better. I’m looking forward to being in your spot one day soon, with the exception of being remarried


It will happen for you, just do not rush or be too disheartened with set backs.

LOL on the remarry part, I was hugely anti marriage but kept open minded and honestly feel it was as good decision. I did however have a prenup this time so should should **** hit the fan in the future it wont be as financially devastating as the last time.


----------



## Divinely Favored

My wife divorced her serial cheater husband of 10 yrs. We have been married 23 yrs and has said several times she never knew what being loved and married was supposed to be until us.

She got to a point after 3rd time catching him cheating that she just walked away. She did not want any further interaction with him. She was paying for the mfgd home, she bought all the band equipment(guitars, sound boards, drums, etc.), she owned 24 head of cattle on the property. She walked away and never looked back.


----------



## Diana7

Yes, there is life after divorce. It was 6 years after my first marriage ended before I met my now husband of 15 years, but he was worth waiting for. God Bless.


----------



## WandaJ

Thank you fir sharing. It gives us some hope


----------



## Chuck71

Long time no see MF........ glad to hear your update! You listened, you learned. I'm guessing the XW is still with "purty boy"..... still worried he cheats on her LOL

Married here as well..... Life.......goes.........on


----------



## RandomDude

Glad to read stuff like this. After divorce I thought I had already experienced all the crap that life could offer, hell marriage for me wasn't even worth it. Never thought I would end up meeting my soulmate and now partner of 3 years, and finally understand what it means to love someone.

I found someone who I can't live without, yet I hesitate. But reading your story, well... I may just get the ring after all...


----------



## Divinely Favored

RandomDude said:


> Glad to read stuff like this. After divorce I thought I had already experienced all the crap that life could offer, hell marriage for me wasn't even worth it. Never thought I would end up meeting my soulmate and now partner of 3 years, and finally understand what it means to love someone.
> 
> I found someone who I can't live without, yet I hesitate. But reading your story, well... I may just get the ring after all...


My wife says she would go through the pain of her 1st marriage again if that is what she had to do to get to me. Our meeting and retationship was Divinely orchestrated. 2nd marriage for her was worth the wait and she shows me daily how thankful she is for us.


----------



## Diana7

Divinely Favored said:


> My wife says she would go through the pain of her 1st marriage again if that is what she had to do to get to me. Our meeting and retationship was Divinely orchestrated. 2nd marriage for her was worth the wait and she shows me daily how thankful she is for us.


IF my second husband hadnt married his first wife he would still be in OZ.


----------



## Edmund

Great news MF, thanks for the update. Happy New Year! At least you had something good happen in 2020, lol.


----------



## Chuck71

Well how's M life treatin ya?


----------

